# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آخرین مدرک تحصیلی چی باید باشه برای کنکور پزشکی

## Martial

سلام به همگی من یه تازه واردم ممنون که منرو پذیرفتین امیدوارم کسی از دوستان جواب سئوالمو بدونه..
من دیپلم ریاضیم پیش دانشگاهی نرفتم دیپلمم روتطبیق زدم کاردانش نقشه کشی که کنکور فنی بدم برای رشته معماری الان فوق دیپلم معماری دارم میخواستم از شما بپرسم ....
آیا بامدرک فوق دیپلم معماری پیوسته میشه کنکور پزشکی شرکت کرد؟
ممنونم پیشاپیش

----------


## saeid_NRT

من یه چیزی شنیدم ولی مطوئن نیستم شما تحقیق کن شاید چیزی دستگیرت شد... اینکه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران یه کنکوری برگزار میکنه که از همه رشته ها میشه توش شرکت کرد(ریاضی،پرستاری،مدیریت و ...) ولی باید منابعشو بخونی. و اگه قبول بشی از ترم 2 یا 3 پزشکی شرو میکنی.
من همین قدر اطلاع دارم و از درست و غلط بودنشم اطلاع ندارم ولی اگرم درست باشه رقابت فوق العاده سختی میشه!
راجع به کنکور سراسری مجدد هم دوستان کمک میکنن.

----------


## nikra

با مدرک کاردانی میشه تو دفترچه امسال خوندم(برای کنکور سراسری تجربی وقبولی در پزشکی).اگه لیسانس داشته باشید دقیق نمیدونم ولی فک کنم درصورت قبولی پزشکی روزانه بازم باید شهریه بدین ولی دقیق نمیدونم!ولی درباره لیسانس به پزشکی;از رشته های پیراپزشکی زیست شناسی و مهندسی!!!و..پذیرش داره معدل کل دیپلم باید بالای 18 باشه معدل لیسانس 16 به بالامدرک زبان میخواد(در صورت نداشتن اگه قبول شدین دانشگاه یه مهلتی تعیین میکنه که بگیرین)شرط سنی داره تا 25.شرط سربازی داره کنکورشو خوددانشگاه برگزار میکنه(مثل کنکور سراسری نیست) ظرفیتش خیلی خیلی خیلی کمه(در حد 10-20 نفر)دوستان این ازمون رو با ارشد وکنکورسراسری تجربی اشتباه نگیرید این ازمون رو خود دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی برگزار میکنه

----------


## Martial

ممنون سعید جان لطف کردی ؟ این چیزی که 
گفتی شامل حال کسایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ندارن هم میشه ؟ و دیگه این که از زمانش و نحوه برگزاریش چطوره ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> با مدرک کاردانی میشه تو دفترچه امسال خوندم(برای کنکور سراسری تجربی وقبولی در پزشکی).اگه لیسانس داشته باشید دقیق نمیدونم ولی فک کنم درصورت قبولی پزشکی روزانه بازم باید شهریه بدین ولی دقیق نمیدونم!ولی درباره لیسانس به پزشکی;از رشته های پیراپزشکی زیست شناسی و مهندسی!!!و..پذیرش داره معدل کل دیپلم باید بالای 18 باشه معدل لیسانس 16 به بالامدرک زبان میخواد(در صورت نداشتن اگه قبول شدین دانشگاه یه مهلتی تعیین میکنه که بگیرین)شرط سنی داره تا 25.شرط سربازی داره کنکورشو خوددانشگاه برگزار میکنه(مثل کنکور سراسری نیست) ظرفیتش خیلی خیلی خیلی کمه(در حد 10-20 نفر)دوستان این ازمون رو با ارشد وکنکورسراسری تجربی اشتباه نگیرید این ازمون رو خود دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی برگزار میکنه



nik عزیز من گیج شدم واقعا میشه یه خورده بیشتر توضیج بدین ؟

----------


## nikra

دو حالت داره یا برای قبولی پزشکی یا باید تو کنکور سراسری تجربی شرکت کرد واز اول این رشته رو خوند یا در امتحان لیسانس به پزشکی (با اون شرایط خاص)شرکت کرد و دروس علوم پایه پزشکی(مثل اناتومی و تشریح.بیوشیمی و فیزیک پزشکی و....)رو امتحان داد که در این حالت دیگه فکر نکنم لازم باشه از ترم اول خوند!(البته قبول شدنش شرایط خاصی داره وتقریبا هفت خوان رستمه).البته اطلا عات من ممکنه ناقص باشه و این ها رو بر اساس چیز هایی که خودم خوندم یادمه. بهتره برای این که اطلا عات کامل تر و درست تری بدست بیارید با مشاور و دانشجوها یا  دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی  مشورت کنید.

----------

